# Cant stop thinking...



## Komjaunimas (Jan 12, 2009)

It's about half a year now, i can't go to sleep normally because of thoughts in my had, a lack of "doing something" and etc. Do you ever think that you aren't doing anything in your life, you lack a reason to do something, but you also think that if you start doing something you'll think that it would be better if you havent started it. (For example : I traveled alot, wanted to settle in some place, to find a job, buy some things etc. Now i want to travel again, but i also think that i shouldnt quit my studies and job, because ill be sorry for that in later years. But again for the rest of the time ill think what life would be if i would quit everything and travel, etc) If you do get these or similair thoughts how do you deal/fight with em?. I hope you understood my unconnected mummbling


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 12, 2009)

for me i tryed to "straighten out my life" ya know get a job, rent a place, stop bumming soo much shit, deal with charges & start doing productive things like volunteering at a infoshop or something.......
but that made me MORE stressed & depressed than being on the road for most of the year. so i'm in the process of saying fuck it & skiping town when i get kicked out of my place at the end of the week. alot of people say i'm fucking my self over but it's what i know will make me happy so i'm going with it.
go with what you know will make you happy.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 13, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> for me i tryed to "straighten out my life" ya know get a job, rent a place, stop bumming soo much shit, deal with charges & start doing productive things like volunteering at a infoshop or something.......
> but that made me MORE stressed & depressed than being on the road for most of the year. so i'm in the process of saying fuck it & skiping town when i get kicked out of my place at the end of the week. alot of people say i'm fucking my self over but it's what i know will make me happy so i'm going with it.
> go with what you know will make you happy.



Ya but the problem is that aphter a while the thing you are doing at the time that "makes you hape" finally makes you sad


----------



## bikegeek666 (Jan 29, 2009)

i know the feeling. you just have to keep moving.


----------



## Ananah Miss (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmmm, sounds like your going through what I like to call being human!
choices, choices, choices...
There are infinite ways to live your life, but living your life without regret is essential! So, whatever you choose, is what your choose - neither is better or worse than the other, so move on and kill the inner critic:soldier:, and have trust in your experiences!
Maybe check in with yourself about why you are going to school in the first place - sounds like you are looking to get that security it brings, well, that security is an illusion anyways - fuck that carrot dangling infront of your face taunting to you "if you just hold out you will get your reward". Do what feels good now, then move on to the next thing and let your life unfold because it's going to whether you like it or not, so might as well surrender to this feeling that you have control...


----------



## Ravie (Feb 1, 2009)

ugghh... ive been struggling with this for a year...or 5. i finally said "when are you the happiest ravie?" and i said "getting drunk and traveling with friends."

so yeah. oh and i figure there's no age or time limit on school and settling down, but there is commitment. see, might as well travel while your young and healthy and if you ever want to stop, nothing is binding you saying you cant. on the other hand say you go to college and get a god job, you worked hard for it an your not goin to want to just drop it because its too late. your bound to one spot unless you want to uravel wat youve done...what im saying is its easier to leave when you have no reason to stay. im struggling to break my binds so i can leave because i didnt leave before getting mentally stuck.


----------



## stove (Feb 1, 2009)

I think most if not all of us have hit this. I used to design microchips and other electronic technojunk. I got laid off, and instead of scrambling around like everyone else, stressing to look for a job to pay for my rent/car/wife/2.25 kids etc, I sold/gave away my shit, picked up my pack, and walked away.

I'm not making mad money anymore, but I've never been happier.

That said, if I suddenly get the insatiable urge to put on a jacket and tie, slacks and polished shoes, and go back to a desk, I would.

If you're confused and don't know exactly what to do, do everything. Don't hold back, don't bother keeping in life for the sense of security. Explore. You never know where you might end up.

Just my .02


----------

